# The Walking Dead



## Guest

I know there's already a thread on the show, but my browser alerted to malware when I tried to open it.

Anyway, were any other WD fans freaked out by Rick's phone calls in the last episode? Also, I NEVER saw T-Dog and Lori being killed off.

Best show on TV!


----------



## Guest

Watching it on Netflix which only has seasons 1-2. I don't watch much TV, but this is a great show.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Delta784 said:


> I know there's already a thread on the show, but my browser alerted to malware when I tried to open it.
> 
> Anyway, were any other WD fans freaked out by Rick's phone calls in the last episode? Also, I NEVER saw T-Dog and Lori being killed off.
> 
> Best show on TV!


Doh......spoiled!!!


----------



## Guest

HuskyH-2 said:


> Doh......spoiled!!!


Sorry, I figured 2 days was enough lag time for people to see it on the DVR.


----------



## grn3charlie

Delta784 said:


> I know there's already a thread on the show, but my browser alerted to malware when I tried to open it.
> 
> Anyway, were any other WD fans freaked out by Rick's phone calls in the last episode? Also, I NEVER saw T-Dog and Lori being killed off.
> 
> Best show on TV!


Thought that was a little effed up too but I didn't hear a ring tone and neither did Hershel. It was explained later that it was all in his mind. T-Dawg's throat got ripped out after he got bit on the shoulder so my money is on him defininately being dead. Lori got her c-section with an unsterilized (walker blood) knife then she looked dead. Carl said the other night that he shot her before she could turn. Before the phone calls, Rick found the round that went through her in the blood that was left behind where it seemed like her body was dragged away. Then, he saw some hair (Lori's?) hanging out of the mouth of the walker with the distended belly. That walker wasn't there before. It was also too full and tired to reach up and bite Rick. I was expecting Michon to intervene when Merle found Glenn and Maggie. But it made sense when she got to the prison. BTW, I am going to call it that if it goes through season 4 then season 5 will be the last. Damn you Delta for encouraging my inner nerd!


----------



## Guest

T-Dog is definitely dead, Daryl and someone else (I forget) came across the remains of a black person who was completely devoured by walkers, so I just assumed that was what was left of T-Dog. As for the phone calls, I definitely heard the ringing, but I know it was all in Rick's head. Still pretty creepy, though.

One of the directors was on _Talking Dead _last week, and she said they need at least 7 seasons just to get through all the plot ideas they already have.


----------



## grn3charlie

I didn't catch the remains of the black guy. I'm guessing that unless it's important to the story, they won't bother burying him. I heard the ringing too, just not the dial (I should have used that word) tone. I'd do seven seasons. I was basing it mostly on Battlestar Gallactica (2004). I didn't think much of it when it was on SyFy (In all fairness, I didn't give it a chance). But, started watching it on Netflix and got hooked. I friggin hate shows that string you along for the duration and then never give you anything at the end, but have to say, they wrapped that one up really well.


----------



## grn3charlie

BTW, I would like to see what happend to Morgan and his son (first episode)


----------



## Guest

What I love about this show is that no character is safe, except maybe Rick. T-Dog was one of my favorite characters, but I wasn't as shocked about him getting offed than I was about Lori....NEVER saw that one coming! I totally didn't expect Dale to buy it last season, either.


----------



## Guest

+1 on Morgan and his son, I really expected those characters to be better developed (and they may).


----------



## grn3charlie

Nice to know that we are not alone. You are a nerd too right????


----------



## Guest

grn3charlie said:


> Nice to know that we are not alone. You are a nerd too right????


Absolutely....I can't wait to get home from work on Sunday nights so I can watch it on the DVR. If I'm off Sunday, I watch the recording starting at around 9:20pm so I can FF through the commercials.


----------



## grn3charlie

Little behind on the technology. I have to get a dvr. Luckily, I'm off on Sunday nights. I'm actually reading the IMDb page right now. lol


----------



## MaDuce

The previous weeks episodes air before the new ones. I think it's also on demand if you have comcast/xfinity.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Delta784 said:


> Sorry, I figured 2 days was enough lag time for people to see it on the DVR.


No worries, I only get to watch tv sparingly. Been trying to play catchup on too many shows.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Delta784 said:


> What I love about this show is that no character is safe, except maybe Rick. T-Dog was one of my favorite characters, but I wasn't as shocked about him getting offed than I was about Lori....NEVER saw that one coming! I totally didn't expect Dale to buy it last season, either.


Dale was the weak optimist, they had to off him. Lori I thought was going to have a stillborn, which would then reanimate and eat through her, didn't think she was going to die in child birth. T-Dogg was just an ehh character. I like why they've done with Darrel, and I'm glad to see Michone show up at the prison.

I'm betting there's going to be a serious battle between the governor and Rick's people.


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Dale was the weak optimist, they had to off him. Lori I thought was going to have a stillborn, which would then reanimate and eat through her, didn't think she was going to die in child birth. T-Dogg was just an ehh character. I like why they've done with Darrel, and I'm glad to see Michone show up at the prison.
> 
> I'm betting there's going to be a serious battle between the governor and Rick's people.


Dale was the voice of "reason" (not good during a zombie apocalypse), which is why I thought he'd stick around a bit longer. I liked T-Dog, he was the face of what I think most people would be in that situation.....basically a good person, but willing to be ruthless to survive. I think they could have developed his character a lot better.

I'm not a fan of Michonne, the Governor, or Woodbury. If I were Glenn, I would have lit-up Merle like the 4th of July the moment he put down his first gun.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Delta784 said:


> Dale was the voice of "reason" (not good during a zombie apocalypse), which is why I thought he'd stick around a bit longer. I liked T-Dog, he was the face of what I think most people would be in that situation.....basically a good person, but willing to be ruthless to survive. I think they could have developed his character a lot better.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Michonne, the Governor, or Woodbury. If I were Glenn, I would have lit-up Merle like the 4th of July the moment he put down his first gun.


See I like Michonne, she's the lone wolf who's needed nobody, been extremely innovative to survive, and hasn't found a pack she wants to run with yet. Plus she slices zombies with a katana sword, that's just awesome. Everyone is using guns and knives, just something different. I agree on the Governor, that's a plot twist I could have done without.

Glenn had the clear shot, 5 feet away when Merle made his move and grabbed his girlfriend. Why is it Glenn is always taken as a hostage?


----------



## Johnny Law

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> See I like Michonne, she's the lone wolf who's needed nobody, been extremely innovative to survive, and hasn't found a pack she wants to run with yet. Plus she slices zombies with a katana sword, that's just awesome. Everyone is using guns and knives, just something different. I agree on the Governor, that's a plot twist I could have done without.
> 
> Glenn had the clear shot, 5 feet away when Merle made his move and grabbed his girlfriend. Why is it Glenn is always taken as a hostage?


Glenn is the kind of guy who would rather flight than fight. He was the kid who could shuck and jive in a schoolyard fistfight, but land weak blows. I'm curious how Darrell is going to react to knowing Merle is alive, but still a POS. He seems to have come the farthest in terms of becoming a productive member of what remains of society.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> Glenn is the kind of guy who would rather flight than fight. He was the kid who could shuck and jive in a schoolyard fistfight, but land weak blows. I'm curious how Darrell is going to react to knowing Merle is alive, but still a POS. He seems to have come the farthest in terms of becoming a productive member of what remains of society.


I like how Daryl went from wanting to kill Rick after hearing of Merle's fate, to now being his de-facto second in command. I can see a dramatic plot twist of Daryl killing Merle when they go to rescue Glenn and Maggie (and you know they're going to).


----------



## topcop14

Daryl is the man. He has become my favorite charactor. I didn't see T Dog getting it but I was not surprised about, Lori's death was not a surprise, they had foreshadowed with talk about how difficult a birth she had with Carl. What I didn't expect was Carl having to put her down. Looking forward to the Daryl Merle showdown.


----------



## grn3charlie

Delta784 said:


> I know there's already a thread on the show, but my browser alerted to malware when I tried to open it.
> 
> Anyway, were any other WD fans freaked out by Rick's phone calls in the last episode? Also, *I NEVER saw T-Dog and Lori being killed off.*
> 
> Best show on TV!


What a dope. I just re-read your post and realized I read it wrong. I thought that you meant you didn't believe it because you didn't see it. I realize you meant you "NEVER saw" that coming. In my defense, the kids tired me out beyond belief so my head wasn't all there.


----------



## NEPS

I can't believe that I am hooked on a soap opera about corpses walking the earth to chase after the living humans running from them.

And the Governor is one effed up dude How incredibly creepy to watch him combing his dead daughter's hair, only to pull away a piece of her scalp. {_shiver_}


----------



## Cinderella

This is my fav show and i think we are 1 or 2 weeks behind you, the last one i saw on friday was when Daryl found Carol and Rick realised the phone call was all in his head after speaking to Lori on it, or I think he knows its all in his head.

I was hoping for some spoilers lol I cant wait till next friday now.. I thought Carol was dead when I saw Daryl put a flower on a grave an episode back but I am so glad she isnt dead.. That Gov is creepy I can't believe adriane slept with him urgh.

I liked T Dog and it was sad to watch him get eaten, i like Michonne nothing scares her and she is ruthless I hope she hooks up with Ricks group but I can't see it happening she is a loner but who knows... the last scene I saw was when Rick saw her between the zombies.... can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Goose

Cinderella said:


> This is my fav show and i think we are 1 or 2 weeks behind you,


Where the HE double hockey stick have you been??


----------



## grn3charlie

Ok so it's Tuesday night so I won;t be concerned with spoiling anything. Little PO'd. I realize everything moves slowly but.....why the phuck didn't Michone make the connection between Merle and Daryll with Rick? No mention of Andrea? Fricken pissed that next week is the mid-season finale. WTF? Have to wait until February again? Argh!


----------



## Guest

grn3charlie said:


> Ok so it's Tuesday night so I won;t be concerned with spoiling anything. Little PO'd. I realize everything moves slowly but.....why the phuck didn't Michone make the connection between Merle and Daryll with Rick? No mention of Andrea? Fricken pissed that next week is the mid-season finale. WTF? Have to wait until February again? Argh!


Yeah, that episode was the worst of Season 3, I think.


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> Where the HE double hockey stick have you been??


She's in the U.K.


----------



## Goose

Delta784 said:


> She's in the U.K.


Last time I checked, they still had Al Gore's internets over there.


----------



## grn3charlie

Delta784 said:


> Yeah, that episode was the worst of Season 3, I think.


Funny you say that, I felt like it was just a "filler" as well.


----------



## 7costanza

Havent seen this show yet, ill look it up. Homeland is the best show on television if anyone cares.


----------



## grn3charlie

7costanza said:


> Havent seen this show yet, ill look it up. Homeland is the best show on television if anyone cares.


NO! No one cares! Just kidding. Not sure I can handle being hooked on another show. I know that Netflix has season 1 and 2 of TWD. AMC will run a marathon (including this season) before starting the second half of this season.


----------



## 7costanza

I only say it because its THAT good and im shocked no one here has seen it. Go find a trailer and watch it and yes you will be hooked.


----------



## Hush

I haven't seen homeland yet (No showtime) but Breaking Bad is the best I've ever seen on TV


----------



## csauce777

Hush said:


> I haven't seen homeland yet (No showtime) but Breaking Bad is the best I've ever seen on TV


From some who has seen all three shows: Breaking Bad is awesome, especially for cops.

The Walking Dead is awesome for fucking anyone.

Homeland is too dramatic and predictable at points, but it's a decent show. It's definitely not on par with the other two mentioned IMHO.


----------



## Hush

I'm not even a huge walking dead fan....into it but not excited about it. Sons Of Anarchy is ridiculous, I watch only because I have 4 seasons of time invested. Breaking Bad and Southland are the only two shows I race home to see regardless of On Demand


----------



## csauce777

Hush said:


> I'm not even a huge walking dead fan....into it but not excited about it. Sons Of Anarchy is ridiculous, I watch only because I have 4 seasons of time invested. Breaking Bad and Southland are the only two shows I race home to see regardless of On Demand


Sons is a good one too.

Boardwalk Empire on HBO is good but I fell behind by a season or two.


----------



## Johnny Law

I see Glenn toughed out a beatdown from Merle and didn't cry like a bitch, maybe I may have to change my opinion about him.

I hope the Governor takes a sharp pointy object in the temple soon


----------



## Wiggum_1

I know that its make belive and all that, but it really aggrivated me that Lori chose the baby over herself. It's the zombie apocolypse with food & medicine in short supply, but lets have a baby!


----------



## Guest

Wiggum_1 said:


> I know that its make belive and all that, but it really aggrivated me that Lori chose the baby over herself. It's the zombie apocolypse with food & medicine in short supply, but lets have a baby!


It's not like she chose to get pregnant, and the abortion clinics weren't exempt from the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Guest

Glenn is awesome and laying pipe to a pretty hot piece of ass. He's good in my book.

This is the first TV show I've watched in years besides the news, and I love it. I tried SoA, but couldn't get into it. Too over-dramatic.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I started to watch ONE episode and after realizing it had nothing to do with my department's DAY shift, I quit.


----------



## Johnny Law

Johnny Law said:


> I hope the Governor takes a sharp pointy object in the temple soon


Mid season finale was pretty good. I see my wish came true, albeit in the eye.


----------



## Guest

I was disappointed to see Oscar buy it, I was starting to like him.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

"But you're a lesbian, you gots the short hair."


----------



## MaDuce




----------



## topcop14

Pissed I am going to be away. I am going to have to wait untill I get back to watch it. GRRRR


----------



## Guest

topcop14 said:


> Pissed I am going to be away. I am going to have to wait untill I get back to watch it. GRRRR


Look at the bright side....I DVR the episodes when I'm working, so I get to fast-forward through the commercials when I get home.


----------



## topcop14

Delta784 said:


> Look at the bright side....I DVR the episodes when I'm working, so I get to fast-forward through the commercials when I get home.


We do the same thing.


----------



## MaDuce

Last night's episode was pretty awsome. Don't want anything but suffice to day Rick is starting to loose it.


----------



## Guest

I hope Tyreese and his wife stick around, and the other guy and his son get eaten by walkers.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Delta784 said:


> I hope Tyreese and his wife stick around, and the other guy and his son get eaten by walkers.


Thought the same thing. However, Carl is quite the hardened kid. The other boy would have been no match for him, and chances are Carl would have shot them both where they stood.


----------



## Guest

Did anyone watch _The Talking Dead? _They had a poll as to what Rick should have done with Merle, and one of the choices was "Chop off his other hand".....LMAO!


----------



## topcop14

Obama to join the Cast of Walking Dead.


----------



## BRION24

Best Show on television. I really thought the guy and his son were gonna take a run at Carl. I figured Carl was gonna shoot them both in the head and really show how much of a cold blooded killer he is becoming.


----------



## Wiggum_1

I didn't think it was as strong an episode as the others, though I liked at the end when Rick saw Lori's ghost & started losing it.

The Talking Dead had some pretty interesting theories about why Darryl left with Merle, and Rick's reaction with the baby.


----------



## Guest

A WD reference in another thread made me think about this.

Is it me, or are the people in Rick's group the shittiest shots ever, all of a sudden? When the Governor attacked the prison, I could have taken out the guy in the guard tower with my Model 10 revolver at that distance, but Maggie couldn't hit him with an M-16 on full auto??


----------



## Hush

Yet they score headshots while running on a regular basis.


----------



## Guest

Speaking of which, where did they get the Class III full-auto rifles?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Delta784 said:


> Speaking of which, where did they get the Class III full-auto rifles?


Gun show loophole duhhhhh...


----------



## Hush

Prison armory


----------



## csauce777

Delta784 said:


> A WD reference in another thread made me think about this.
> 
> Is it me, or are the people in Rick's group the shittiest shots ever, all of a sudden? When the Governor attacked the prison, I could have taken out the guy in the guard tower with my Model 10 revolver at that distance, but Maggie couldn't hit him with an M-16 on full auto??


No shit! I was saying that that watching the episode. How the hell is everyone missing!?


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> Prison armory


I thought all they got from there was body armor & smoke and flash-bang grenades?


----------



## KozmoKramer

Delta784 said:


> Best show on TV!


I cant read this thread because I haven't started watching this show yet, but it is highly on my radar. The reviews are our of the park good.
I just have a question, for all of you WD aficionados. Do you put this ahead of Breaking Bad in terms of its greatness? Personally, I rate B.B. as the best TV I've ever watched in my life. Its off the charts great in its storyline and acting.
For us Seinfeld sycophants Bryan Cranston was excellent as Dr. Tim Whatley, but IMHO he's on another plane as Walter "Heisenberg" White. I'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Hush

I thought that's where they scored the rifles. I did notice the addition of homemade suppressors at the beginning of the season...which was a nice touch. The governor attacked the National Guard troops, so its conceivable there were more stationed and overrun leaving weapons behind.


----------



## MaDuce

Questions I ahd where
1. What happened to the drivers of the walker truck?

2. Who was taking care of the baby during the shootout?


----------



## Killjoy

> Speaking of which, where did they get the Class III full-auto rifles?


I've actually been a little disappointed in the show because of that. As a law enforcement officer, Rick should have been teaching them about marksmanship and conserving ammo. I think most of us are aware that firing weapons on full auto is simply, as one of my friends so aptly put it, "turning money into noise". AR-15s are very accurate weapons, Rick and his crew should have been able to pick off the Governor's goons easily with some accurate semi-automatic fire, but the lure of "rock and roll" showmanship must have been irresistible to the director. It was straight out the 80's A-Team.

Also, on a separate note, I think all that automatic fire tricks people who don't know any better into thinking all "assault weapons" are full automatic, which is certainly bad for those of us who believe in the 2nd amendment.


----------



## MaDuce

Andrea went American History X on that zombie.


----------



## Johnny Law

I was impressed with Daryl telling Merle he was an ignorant piece of shit last week. I don't understand the significance of those tats on his back tho when Merle ripped his shirt off.


----------



## Guest

MaDuce said:


> Questions I ahd where
> 1. What happened to the drivers of the walker truck?


He/she got out wearing heavy body armor and ran out of the gates while the Governor and Martinez laid down cover fire.



MaDuce said:


> 2. Who was taking care of the baby during the shootout?


Beth, the cute young girl who is Herschel's daughter. She seems to be the main caregiver for the baby.


----------



## Guest

Does Andrea do it, or not?


----------



## screamineagle

Johnny Law said:


> I was impressed with Daryl telling Merle he was an ignorant piece of shit last week. I don't understand the significance of those tats on his back tho when Merle ripped his shirt off.


I think it had more to do with the scars on his back rather than the tats.


----------



## Hush

Spotted the Governor at Sylvan St Grille in Danvers


----------



## Guest

screamineagle said:


> I think it had more to do with the scars on his back rather than the tats.


They mentioned that on _The Talking Dead _after that episode.


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> They mentioned that on _The Talking Dead _after that episode.


 I don't set my DVR for that show, maybe I ought to.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> I don't set my DVR for that show, maybe I ought to.


Definitely should, they break down each aspect of the previous episode, and usually have either a producer or one of the actors as guests.

I also though that Daryl's tattoos were what that was supposed to be about, and was confused, until _The Talking Dead _clarified it.


----------



## grn3charlie

Watching the marathon right now. Can't comprehend that the season finale is Sunday. Then wait til October???? This half season shit sucks


----------



## Guest

Yea it's annoying as hell. At least Breaking Bad has another half-season coming up this summer.


----------



## grn3charlie

Never got into that. What little I have seen of it hasn't been bad.Real Housewives of New Jersey maybe?


----------



## Guest

******SPOILER ALERT**********






I totally didn't see Merle not only getting killed off, but turning into a walker to boot. I hated the character, but it was actually kind of sad to see him eating Ben's body.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> ******SPOILER ALERT**********
> 
> I totally didn't see Merle not only getting killed off, but turning into a walker to boot. I hated the character, but it was actually kind of sad to see him eating Ben's body.


I was telling a coworker tonight that I was getting a little aggravated with the episode and the series Sunday, thinking it became more of a boring drama than the fun diverse program it was earlier in this mini-season. Theeeeeen the Merle execution and coming back was a shocker and a nice pep getting the show back up to speed.


----------



## kateykakes

The Walking Dead is definitely my very favorite show. I won't say much about Sunday's episode in the event others haven't seen it, and I didn't spill my guts on Facebook that night either. Everyone I know kind of danced around the issue and but didn't give away anything.

I did write about it on my blog (spoilers!) and all I can say is I'm so bummed that Sunday is the season finale. Waiting until October is going to be painful. And to add insult to injury, next Tuesday is the season finale for Justified. I love that show, too.

I never watched Breaking Bad or Mad Men, so I figure it's too late for me to get interested in either of them. I was really pissed off though when AMC cancelled The Killing. It was an excellent show. Hoping Wilfred makes it way back on FX very soon!


----------



## grn3charlie

Delta784 said:


> I like how Daryl went from wanting to kill Rick after hearing of Merle's fate, to now being his de-facto second in command. I can see a dramatic plot twist of Daryl killing Merle when they go to rescue Glenn and Maggie (and you know they're going to).


You called that one (for the most part)

Anyone have thoughts on the possiblity that Rick is dreaming all of this in his coma? Saw something interesting in S1 E3 when he got to the camp and was talkng about it being a dream. Then in the prison when the baby was crying in his arms it started to sound like it was coming from a distance.

Maggie is starting to look hot.


----------



## grn3charlie

kateykakes said:


> I was really pissed off though when AMC cancelled The Killing. It was an excellent show. Hoping Wilfred makes it way back on FX very soon!


One thing AMC does is put "Exclusive Sneak Peeks" on during Comic Book Men. That show sucks!


----------



## Guest

Breaking Bad is on Netflix online, which is how I watched all of the Walking Dead with the exception of this season. 

It (breaking bad) is a VERY VERY good series. If your usual shows are on break starting next week through to the fall, I suggest tossing in $8/month for nexflix and check it out.


----------



## Guest

grn3charlie said:


> You called that one (for the most part)
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on the possiblity that Rick is dreaming all of this in his coma? Saw something interesting in S1 E3 when he got to the camp and was talkng about it being a dream. Then in the prison when the baby was crying in his arms it started to sound like it was coming from a distance.


You're not the first person to say that, although that's been overdone on television, IMO, and they'll never top the end of the _Newhart _show.



grn3charlie said:


> Maggie is starting to look hot.


You're just noticing that now?


----------



## grn3charlie

GMass said:


> Breaking Bad is on Netflix online, which is how I watched all of the Walking Dead with the exception of this season.
> 
> It (breaking bad) is a VERY VERY good series. If your usual shows are on break starting next week through to the fall, I suggest tossing in $8/month for nexflix and check it out.


I might do that if I start jonsing! BUT, if I get obsessed, yes obsessed, it's your fault. Last year I go into Battlestar Galactica and watched the entire series in 2-3 weeks.


Delta784 said:


> You're not the first person to say that, although that's been overdone on television, IMO, and they'll never top the end of the _Newhart _show.
> 
> You're just noticing that now?


I would be ok with the coma wrap up. Would explain alot. If not then hopefully they don't all just die off and that's it. Maybe a rebirth. Woodbury on a larger scale but without the psycho Governor. I fucking hate when you invest in a series and they just say, aw fuck it, Show's over. Figure it out for yourself. That's our artistic approach. Well fuck you and your artistic approach. Give us answers.

I'm not much for "da short hair" but she's been growing on me. Ansd these pics are the first ones I've seen showing her like that. Nice


----------



## Guest

grn3charlie said:


> Maggie is starting to look hot.


There was a scene in which she stripped down to a bra, I think when she got nailed in the store. That was the turning point for me. Sexy little thing.

Note: When I watched the prior seasons, it was on my laptop. The special effects looked good. On my 55"HD at home, the walkers look better but the guns are awful. Piss-poor faked recoil and muzzle blasts two feet to the side of the barrel.

Note 2: Why doesn't anyone's hair grow?


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> Note 2: Why doesn't anyone's hair grow?


Who is mowing the grass at the prison?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy




----------



## Hush

Breaking Bad is AWESOME. One of my favorite shows, by far. Definitely worth getting into, a bit of a slow start, but you'll get hooked. One the most tense shootouts I've ever seen on TV.


----------



## MaDuce

The coma theory doesn't work because there are scenes/events that occur outside Rick's presence.


----------



## kateykakes

Lauren Cohan is a beautiful woman & I think she plays the part of Maggie very well. I thought she was a Brit, but she was born in Philadelphia & lived in South Jersey. I swear when I hear her talk, I can still hear some of the Jersey accent.

I don't think the coma thing would work either, IMO. I'm in complete agreement w/ MaDuce. I'm really hoping that AMC gives us a few more seasons of the show. I'm just not ready for it to end yet.

And I hate the way some shows end, too. Like Rescue Me, for instance. The whole final last season sucked, with the exception of the final episode. At least when AMC didn't renew The Killing, everyone knew who killed Rosie Larsen when the show ended. 

One show I definitely miss & thought was excellent is Deadwood, but then again, if it were still on, Olyphant wouldn't be on Justified and the show probably wouldn't exist. 

RE: Netflix - does it stream right through your TV or do I need something else to run it, like XBox or something?


----------



## kateykakes

Delta784 said:


> Who is mowing the grass at the prison?


I was watching the Talking Dead one night and I don't remember if Chris Hardwick brought it up or if it was a viewer question, but from what I heard on the show that night, the producers, etc of The Walking Dead had asked the residents of Senoia, GA to leave the grass unattended during filming because there was an zombie apocalypse going on, after all!


----------



## Guest

kateykakes said:


> Lauren Cohan is a beautiful woman & I think she plays the part of Maggie very well. I thought she was a Brit, but she was born in Philadelphia & lived in South Jersey. I swear when I hear her talk, I can still hear some of the Jersey accent.
> 
> I don't think the coma thing would work either, IMO. I'm in complete agreement w/ MaDuce. I'm really hoping that AMC gives us a few more seasons of the show. I'm just not ready for it to end yet.
> 
> And I hate the way some shows end, too. Like Rescue Me, for instance. The whole final last season sucked, with the exception of the final episode. At least when AMC didn't renew The Killing, everyone knew who killed Rosie Larsen when the show ended.
> 
> One show I definitely miss & thought was excellent is Deadwood, but then again, if it were still on, Olyphant wouldn't be on Justified and the show probably wouldn't exist.
> 
> RE: Netflix - does it stream right through your TV or do I need something else to run it, like XBox or something?


You need a NetFlix enabled device. My Blueray player is NetFlix enabled. Just plugged in a network cable or use the WiFi (wifi was a little jumpy, not in HD for me, but my router is a bit old). You can watch on any computer and iPhone/Android too.


----------



## Voodoo50

Delta784 said:


> Speaking of which, where did they get the Class III full-auto rifles?


Related question: Anyone ever see TNT's Falling Skies? Set in Post Apocalypse Massachusetts and most of the group has full auto AK 47's etc. Where in the Christ are people who lived in Cambridge before TSHTF getting Full Auto AK's?!? Made me LOL.


----------



## Voodoo50

The show is based on the comic books so unless Robert Kirkman ends the comics like it was a dream (highly doubt that) I don't think it will happen. Besides Kirkman has stated he has no plans to end the comic anytime soon so we SHOULD be in store for many more seasons of the show. It's also my favorite show on TV right now bar none. Someone mentioned hair length, AMC is doing a marathon every night this week and I caught the tail end of season one. Hair and beards were MUCH shorter then, even Carol's hair. If the impending battle is anything like the comic get ready to say goodbye to quite a few characters on Sunday.


----------



## kateykakes

Lowellife said:


> If the impending battle is anything like the comic get ready to say goodbye to quite a few characters on Sunday.


I don't read the comics, so I never know what lies ahead, but I do know that no character, no matter what their part may be, is safe, except maybe Rick? I don't know about that either.

I just hope the series doesn't just up and disappear anytime soon.


----------



## Guest

kateykakes said:


> I don't read the comics, so I never know what lies ahead, but I do know that no character, no matter what their part may be, is safe, except maybe Rick? I don't know about that either.
> 
> I just hope the series doesn't just up and disappear anytime soon.


I can't imagine AMC is going to pull the plug anytime soon, the ratings for WD are better than all of NBC's top three shows combined. They're not going to kill the goose that's laying the golden eggs.

The next character to buy it should be Hershel's blonde daughter. It's not like she has any lines anyway, and all she does is take care of the baby.


----------



## Guest

Lowellife said:


> The show is based on the comic books so unless Robert Kirkman ends the comics like it was a dream (highly doubt that) I don't think it will happen. Besides Kirkman has stated he has no plans to end the comic anytime soon so we SHOULD be in store for many more seasons of the show. It's also my favorite show on TV right now bar none. Someone mentioned hair length, AMC is doing a marathon every night this week and I caught the tail end of season one. Hair and beards were MUCH shorter then, even Carol's hair. If the impending battle is anything like the comic get ready to say goodbye to quite a few characters on Sunday.


No fucking way does the battle happen this season. They're going to cut the show during one group's ride to the others' place.


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> No fucking way does the battle happen this season. They're going to cut the show during one group's ride to the others' place.


I think the beginning of the battle will be shown this Sunday; I saw a preview, and one of the prison guard towers gets hit with an anti-tank rocket.


----------



## Guest

SHUT YOUR MOUTH, kid!


----------



## Voodoo50

kateykakes said:


> I don't read the comics, so I never know what lies ahead, but I do know that no character, no matter what their part may be, is safe, except maybe Rick? I don't know about that either.
> 
> I just hope the series doesn't just up and disappear anytime soon.


BASED on the comics. Not just like them. Darrell and Merle don't exsist in the books. Some people that are dead by now in the comic are still alive and vice versa. In the comic Rick loses his hand because of the Gov. The Gov. also rapes Michonne, she in turns sneaks back into Woodbury takes his eye and castrates him. Which leads to the assault on the prison WITH A TANK! So there is a definte skeleton they follow, but they play kinda loose with some things. It's good because even though I know sort of what's in store- I don't REALLY know. Keeps it intresting for people who read and watch.


----------



## Voodoo50

GMass said:


> No fucking way does the battle happen this season. They're going to cut the show during one group's ride to the others' place.


 GMass the battle will commence on Sunday, cliffhanger might be who's left at the end.


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> SHUT YOUR MOUTH, kid!


Huh?


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Huh?


I don't even watch the "tonight on the Walking Dead" teasers. You're fucking with me!! I'm out of this spoiling thread.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Voodoo50

GMass said:


> I don't even watch the "tonight on the Walking Dead" teasers. You're fucking with me!! I'm out of this spoiling thread.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Why you mad bro? LOL. You seriously don't even watch the commericals? That's crazy talk. I want as much info as possible going into a new episode! No spoliers here unless you consider commercials spoilers!


----------



## Hush

*spoiler alert* 
They're already infected!


----------



## Guest

Lowellife said:


> Why you mad bro? LOL. You seriously don't even watch the commericals? That's crazy talk. I want as much info as possible going into a new episode! No spoliers here unless you consider commercials spoilers!


I watch zero tv w/ the exception of Walking and my girlfriend Jenny I'm Bostons Finest, both via DVR. I never see commercials

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kateykakes

I know a couple who live in CA (not by choice; her hubby is stationed there) and she went ballistic on Sunday night because people posted spoilers on Facebook. I told her if she didn't want to know what happened, stay off the internet until you've watched the episode!


----------



## Guest

kateykakes said:


> I know a couple who live in CA (not by choice; her hubby is stationed there) and she went ballistic on Sunday night because people posted spoilers on Facebook. I told her if she didn't want to know what happened, stay off the internet until you've watched the episode!


I had to stay off for a few hours because an academy mate was starting to post spoilers. MFer that he is

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

kateykakes said:


> I know a couple who live in CA (not by choice; her hubby is stationed there) and she went ballistic on Sunday night because people posted spoilers on Facebook. I told her if she didn't want to know what happened, stay off the internet until you've watched the episode!


If I'm working on a Sunday night where there's a new WD episode, I don't check the Internet or look at texts from anyone but my wife, since she doesn't watch the show. If I get a call from a friend who I know is a fan, I'll answer it "Hi, I'm taping The Walking Dead to watch after work, so please don't say anything about the new episode".


----------



## Guest

God help the person who spoils this episode for me before I get home from this detail......


----------



## Guest

**********************************Spoiler alert***************************************

GMass, do not scroll down. If you're even checking this thread before seeing the episode, then shame on you.































My observations about tonight's episode;

1) Didn't see Milton & Andrea buying it....I suspected a major character would be killed off, but I didn't see Andrea and especially Milton.

2) Authenticity problem; Andrea killed herself with Rick's Python revolver, but after the shot, you can hear the sound of an empty cartridge casing hitting the floor.

3) Andrea has (had) really ugly feet.

4) I'm psyched that Tyreese and his wife are now major characters, he has always been the voice of reason.

5) Where the hell did the Governor, Martinez, and the other surviving Woodbury Army guy go?

6) Why didn't Rick just move everyone to Woodbury? Certainly more comfortable than a prison.


----------



## niteowl1970

The producers really must have worked hard to get Nancy Pelosi to make that cameo.


----------



## kateykakes

I'm not going to comment on here until I'm sure everyone has seen it, although there's a lot I want to say right now. 

I'm being patient...


----------



## Guest

**********************************Spoiler alert***************************************
No cliffhanger. Humm.......


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> **********************************Spoiler alert***************************************
> No cliffhanger. Humm.......


Fair warning.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Fair warning.


**********************************Spoiler alert***************************************
No I watched it just now. They didn't leave us with a cliffhanger. Nothing to ponder upon until the next season....


----------



## Guest

Interesitng little q/a slide show
http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/31/showbiz/irpt-twd-quote-gallery/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## HuskyH-2

Spoiler Alert-------------------------------------------------------****************************************************






I figured Andrea was going to go down. Was arguing with my nephew about it, it was too suspenseful for a miraculous escape.

Sure enough


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Ummmm... Carl? 

I see both sides of it... Kid with the shotgun was getting much too close, however he's turned into a killer. Product of his environment I guess. 

I thought I heard a shell casing drop too after she shot herself, but I also heard the python drop and hit the floor. 

Milton was too weak to survive, saw that coming. Andrea's side stories had been going on long enough. Not surprised at either... Though I am surprised she got bit. She did get the cuffs off in time. 

I see a food shortage starting with all those new mouths to feed.


----------



## sean37

I always keep thinking about a food shortage too. The weather looks cold; anyone know what month it is supposed to be. The show kinda of reminds me of another great, but hugely underrated show- Jericho: main character Skeet Ulrich. After the initial shock of nuclear bombs hitting the country, the reality of how quickly people turned on each other in order to survive arose. Show ended too suddenly though. If u havent seen the show, its worth picking up.


----------



## Guest

sean37 said:


> I always keep thinking about a food shortage too. The weather looks cold; anyone know what month it is supposed to be.


It rarely gets much below freezing in Georgia, and when the group made the treaty with the prisoners and shared the food supply, T-Dog said they had enough to last more than a year, so figure at least a few months with the additions to the group.


----------



## Guest

I find it interesting that they generally don't have power at the prison, but alarms started going off when the flashbangs did.


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> I find it interesting that they generally don't have power at the prison, but alarms started going off when the flashbangs did.


Batteries?


----------



## kateykakes

GMass said:


> I find it interesting that they generally don't have power at the prison, but alarms started going off when the flashbangs did.


Wasn't there an episode before when the alarms were going off, which caused a lot of attention to the walkers? I thought it was said by one of the former prisoners that it was a back-up generator, but don't quote me on that.

As for Andrea, she got on my nerves to no end and the fact that she kept choosing the Gov. irritated me. She didn't seem very convincing when she was dying. Maybe it's just me being critical?

I kind of figured Milton would die but I didn't see Andrea's coming. I won't miss her.

The Gov's killing spree of the people of Woodbury really surprised me. I didn't see that coming, either. Now I'm left wondering where he took off to with Martinez & that other guy. Why wouldn't Rick just keep everyone in Woodbury and move in there. The digs are certainly better than the conditions at the prison. That just didn't make much sense to me.

RE: Carl - wow, that was another surprise for me. He pretty much sucker-punched, bitch-slapped, owned (whatever you want to call it), Rick. Part of me sees why he's thinking the way he does and the action he took on the kid in the field, but then there's me thinking he's become cold, heartless and dangerous.

It wasn't really what I expected from the season finale, but I'm just happy that it will be back for another season. I know filming starts in May and it's not too far from me - a couple of hours I think, so regarding the weather that was mentioned - it gets hot as hell down here. The humidity makes it 10x worse. It's disgusting. In September we usually start getting a break in the evening where it's cool, but that's not always the case. Sometimes it doesn't get chilly until October.

What some people consider "cold" down here is always funny to me. I'm content with just a sweater or a fleece when summer is gone & fall gets here but we rarely ever have frigid days when winter arrives, and sometimes I miss that. Hot, humid and disgusting is not a comfortable feeling at all. How they can deal with it during filming is beyond me.

Anyhoo, AMC is bringing back The Killing and I am so psyched. I was pissed off when they cancelled it because the show is done very well and the acting, IMO, is superb.

Didn't proof the post, so please try to decipher any errors I made.


----------



## Wiggum_1

I was a little disappointed, I figured it would have been a 2 part war with a cliffhanger and the resolution as the season premier. The sunny feel good ending felt to me that maybe the show might've "Jumped the Shark".

Andrea was annoying, but after her fight with the Governor, it showed she finally had a pair.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy




----------



## Killjoy

Not a bad season ender. I hated Andrea, so it was good to see her go, and I had Milton pegged for termination long ago. Nice to see some new blood in the group too, though I think that will be the basis for their next crisis.
When Glenn and Maggie were shooting at the Woodbury Army, nice to see they were:

1. Wearing riot armor, which provides no ballistic protection. The funny thing is it should be standard issue for exploratory/scavenging groups for protection from zacks, but its virtually useless against armed people. 
2. Spraying and praying firing full automatic, and hitting less than the villains on the A-Team did. I thought a couple of marksman with bolt-action rifles could have picked off half those losers while they were all piled up in that deuce-and-a-half. 

I noticed the shell casing ding during the Andrea scene too; guess with all the firearms misnomers I can't fault them for that misstep. Maybe Rick should carry something with a little more firepower than that stupid Python. Yes, a .357 has a lot of stopping power, but when your primary enemy is zekes, then a high-capacity 9mm makes a lot more sense and is still pretty useful against people. I think Carl is just a product of his environment. Talk about desensitization..he's essentially been shooting "people" for over a year. Shooting a person would be like nothing to him. Children are often more adaptable than adults, and I think his ruthlessness is simply an example of what is the new morality paradigm that people will have to adopt. Survive or die. They don't live in the world of sunshine, unicorns and good feelings.


----------



## Guest

Killjoy said:


> Maybe Rick should carry something with a little more firepower than that stupid Python. Yes, a .357 has a lot of stopping power, but when your primary enemy is zekes, then a high-capacity 9mm makes a lot more sense and is still pretty useful against people.


The Python has become one of his signatures, so I don't see him changing now.

My ultimate zombie gun would be a Ruger 10-22 with a 100-round drum magazine. All you have to do is penetrate the brain, which a .22 Long Rifle is perfectly capable of doing, and it's both accurate and has zero recoil.

I do admit though, I enjoyed the scene at the prison with the M2 Browning .50 caliber literally exploding the walkers.


----------



## Voodoo50

Delta784 said:


> **********************************Spoiler alert***************************************
> 
> GMass, do not scroll down. If you're even checking this thread before seeing the episode, then shame on you.
> My observations about tonight's episode;
> 
> 1) Didn't see Milton & Andrea buying it....I suspected a major character would be killed off, but I didn't see Andrea and especially Milton.
> 
> 2) Authenticity problem; Andrea killed herself with Rick's Python revolver, but after the shot, you can hear the sound of an empty cartridge casing hitting the floor.
> 
> 3) Andrea has (had) really ugly feet.
> 
> 4) I'm psyched that Tyreese and his wife are now major characters, he has always been the voice of reason.
> 
> 5) Where the hell did the Governor, Martinez, and the other surviving Woodbury Army guy go?
> 
> 6) Why didn't Rick just move everyone to Woodbury? Certainly more comfortable than a prison.


I was also shocked that Andrea died. She's still alive in the comics and Laurie Holden is a pretty accomplished actress. But she proved Carl's point. There isn't much room in that world for feelings, moral conundrums, etc. Kill or die, or Die and then Kill as the Governor put it. To your question of the Governor and the other two and where they were going? In the comics there is a whole storyline of how Dale dies. The group is tracked and hunted by three canibals. So maybe they become the tv version of the hunters. I don't think we're done with the prison. Not by a long shot. But if I was there, there would be a whole lot of cars parked against the fenceline and staggered at the gates so you couldn't steamroll your way in like the Gov. did.

Carl aka "Wyatt Twerp" as dubbed by Kevin Smith is essentially at this point a child soldier who watched his group slaughter his only friend in Sophia and then spent a winter on the road doing house to house sweeps. Then he has to put down his own Mom. But he's still a kid and for most kids it's ethier black or white and he doesn't get the grey that Rick shows. He gravitated towards Shane, who was a hot head and had no room for mercy. I think he's one of the most interesting characters on the show.

It will be interested to see what they do with Tyreese. He didn't last to long in the books.

Filming commences soon for season 4. I think they left the ending kind of ambiguous as far as the Gov. and the Prison because Glenn Mazzara isn't the show runner anymore. Scott Gimple one of the writers is. It will be interesting to see where next season takes them and us, because I'm guessing at some point they'll head to whats left of DC just like in the books.

Delta any idea what the Governor was using as his rifle? I don't think I've seen many of those before. Wasn't an AK or an M-16.


----------



## Guest

Lowellife said:


> Delta any idea what the Governor was using as his rifle? I don't think I've seen many of those before. Wasn't an AK or an M-16.


It's a Steyer AUG;









I don't know where the hell the Governor found one, because I have a friend who is a Class III FFL holder/collector, and he's been trying to get one for years.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steyr_AUG


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Notice how the gov looked through the Aug's sight with... His bad eye.


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Notice how the gov looked through the Aug's sight with... His bad eye.


I think he was going with the "spray and pray" method.


----------



## grn3charlie

Well, we are almost at the new seasn and this comes out.

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/09/walking-dead-spinoff-show/

If it were me, I would do what they planned originally with a webisode to tell the story of the soldier in the tank. Have Atlanta fall to shit and go from there with the new characters.


----------



## grn3charlie

Delta784 said:


> You're not the first person to say that, although that's been overdone on television, IMO, and they'll never top the end of the _Newhart _show.
> 
> You're just noticing that now?


The more of her I see the more I like


----------



## MaDuce

First two episodes where a good start. I think this season is going to be good one.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I didn't realize I was following this thread. I don't watch the show. However, Grn3Charlie's post makes me glad I'm updated.

The Walking Dead? Is that a show about my administration or something else?

BTW, the end of "Newhart" was the FINEST last episode EVER. It blew the last episode of "M*A*S*H" out of the water. I won't comment on "St. Elsewhere" other than to say, I HATE YOU PEOPLE FOR THAT!!!!

Did I say too much?


----------



## kateykakes

MaDuce said:


> First two episodes where a good start. I think this season is going to be good one.


Judging by the previews from The Talking Dead, next weeks episode looks VERY good; a shit ton of walkers!

All I know is, if they kill off Daryl, I will be pissed! And yes, I know, he isn't even in the comics but I love his character (Norman Reedus is bad ass!). I was very disappointed that Michael Rooker's character was killed off. I loved to hate Merle!


----------



## HiredGoon

I'm not sure why....but I'm not quite digging this season yet. First episode was very "meh" for me, second was certainly better, so maybe its just taking a little longer for it to pick up steam. Some of the decisions seem a little out of character. Maybe it's just to illustrate that time has passed, and the group has become a little too cozy or cooped-up in the prison. Definitely has lots of potential.


----------



## Johnny Law

So this it a tad off topic, only because it has nothing to do with "The Walking Dead", but it does contain zombies. Anyone ever catch "V/H/S 2"? I watched 1 and 2, they are vignettes of fucked up stories having to do with a greater story. Anyways, in 2 there is a pretty clever zombie vignette. I won't spoil it other than to say it gives a first person zombie perspective via a Go-Pro camera on a guy who was in the wrong place at the wrong time. I thought that coming up with that was pretty cool. There were some dud vignettes but overall in both movies I was pretty interested.


----------



## sean37

Shouldnt the zombies be rotted away by now? Cant anyone find decent guns? And for christs sake will people begin showering~!


----------



## grn3charlie

WTF, that girl Lizzie is messed up! But, maybe the rest of this season won't be so bad. Only 2 episodes left, then we're fucked for the Spring and Summer


----------



## GD

This season is awful!!!


----------



## Hush

I gave up on it last season, it is just too flawed to hold my interest.


----------



## grn3charlie

Yeah this season is not what we are used to. But, if they deliver what they have promised, maybe they might redeem themselves in season 5. Just the same, don't think it will last more than a couple more seasons


----------

